# Lost cheques



## ajaystani (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi Friends. I was given Post Dated Cheques, dated from September, 2018 to January, 2019 towards settlement of my employment dues. However, I have misplaced them. What is the procedure to be folllowed to get new cheques from my employer?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Forget about them as if your employer is giving you post=dated cheques, then they are unlikely to be sympathetic. Any settlement should have been transferred in cash to your bank account before you left so an employer who does what you suggest is unlikely to be cooperative in getting replacements.

They will believe (rightly or wrongly) that if they give you replacement cheques, the originals will miraculously turn up and be cashed.


----------

